# 7 weeks early?



## Gen79

My friend in America just gave birth to an LO this morning 7 weeks early. Can anyone tell me what's probably going on and how good or bad things may be? 

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## kelly6407

Hard to say really, babies born earlier can sail through and older can struggle and vice versa. If baby is a good weight he/she will generally do better(although my little girl did amazing at 1lb 8.5oz compared to babies twice her size) 

Baby will be in nicu and in incubator
He/she will be on sone sort of breathing machine, usually just CPAP which is just pressure going in the nose to remind them to breathe on their own.

It's just a case of getting through each day, getting bigger and starting to get milk into them. It gradually changes as baby gets bigger and stronger. There might be some other problems that appear.

Baby should do well though, just a case of growing and establishing feeding.


----------



## stepmum

I can tell you from my experience that my little boy was born at 32+6 so just over 7 weeks early and he weighed 4lb 13 and a half. he had a relatively short stay in NICU and SCBU, was just 16 days in total. He only needed a short boost of oxygen when he was first born and just needed to learn to keep his temperature and to feed well, so had a feeding tube for a week or so and was in an incubator, then a hot cot. He had a couple of bouts of jaundice and had to go under the lights a few times but apart from that he was just a small baby. He's now healthy and 11lb 7oz and has no delays whatsoever so far. Babies born at this gestation are usually fine,especially if the mother has received the steroid shots to mature the lungs. A lot of the time they just need help with things not necessarily medical intervention if you know what I mean. Please let us know how your friend and the LO is.


----------



## AP

Kellys right, it's hit or miss. My friends 33 weaker went into a heated cot and was home a week later. Either way, 33 weeks is still a good gestation! X


----------



## Gen79

Thanks to all of you! He was 6 lbs 3 oz apparently! Both are doing very well thankfully. :)


----------



## PleaseBaby

Fab news that they are both well x


----------



## AP

My goodness what a fabulous weight :shock: hope he continues to do fabulous!


----------



## stepmum

Wow, that is a great weight, I thought Oliver was pretty big for that gestation at 4lb 13!


----------



## kelly6407

Wow that's big, that's my sons weight when born at 41 weeks 3days lol. 
Did she have gestational diabetes or something that made the baby bigger?

Glad all is well


----------

